# BENUTZEROBERFLÄCHEN VERKNÜPFEN (Eclipse)! GEGEN BEZAHLUNG



## force88 (28. Apr 2008)

Hallo, ich habe in meiner Freizeit ein kleines Java-Projekt mit Eclipse gemacht. Es soll einem Fährenunternehmen bei der Verwaltung helfen. Es wird geprüft, welche Personen und welche Güter auf die Fähre dürfen und welche nicht. Z.B. dürfen keine Gefahrengüter und keine Menschen ohne Pass auf die Fähre. Nun habe ich eine Benutzeroberfläche erstellt und will diese jetzt nur noch verknüpfen! Ich komme jetzt jedoch leider nicht weiter... Ich weiß nicht wie man die einzelnen Oberflächen miteinander verknüpft (Also dass z.B. die Daten eingelesen werden oder dass sich durch Drücken eines Buttons ein anderes Fenster öffnet). 
Ich hoffe, dass mir irgendjemand bei meinem Problem helfen kann und mir die Verknüpfungen programmieren kann. Wer mir helfen kann, bitte hier im Forum melden! Es gibt auch eine kleine Bezahlung von 20€  :lol: (wird überwiesen!) 
Hier ist der Link unter dem ihr das Projekt downloaden könnt! 
http://www.file-upload.net/download-815695/IM_JAVA.zip.html

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## Wildcard (28. Apr 2008)

Nun, Hilfe erhälst du hier im Forum kostenlos, aber für diese 'Bezahlung' wirst du definitiv niemanden finden der für dich programmiert. 20 Euro reicht nicht mal um das Projekt zu importieren.


----------



## force88 (28. Apr 2008)

Ja das weiß ich natürlich! Es soll ja auch nur ein kleines Dankeschön sein...


----------



## Wildcard (28. Apr 2008)

Wie gesagt so wirds nicht funktionieren.
Stell konkrete Fragen, dann wird dir geholfen, denn auf diese Anfrage wird sich niemand melden.


----------



## Guest (30. Apr 2008)

Der Code ist noch nicht mal durchkommentiert. Alleine die Einarbeitung dauert da ja ewig. 

Normal ist ein Satz von 50 Euro pro angefangene Viertel-Stunde.  :roll: 



Ist dies nur eine Hausaufgabe oder ein privates Projekt. Wenn privat: welchen Sinn macht es die Geschlechter zu unterschieden? Dürfen doch Mann und Frau mitfahren. Oder soll mit dem Programm Frauen diskriminiert werden.


----------

